# Chi di voi?



## Scarlett (28 Novembre 2012)

Forse questo post è già stato fatto ma a questo punto mi sorge la curiosità...chi di voi è stato tradito e chi invece ha tradito? chi entrambi? se volete fare un mini-riassunto (dalle 2 alle 5 righe) della vostra storia mi farà piacere leggervi.
cià!:sonar:


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Forse questo post è già stato fatto ma a questo punto mi sorge la curiosità...chi di voi è stato tradito e chi invece ha tradito? chi entrambi? se volete fare un mini-riassunto (dalle 2 alle 5 righe) della vostra storia mi farà piacere leggervi.
> cià!:sonar:


sempre stata tradita (da fedeli) e sempre tradito.
ma io lo dicevo prima:festa:


----------



## Simy (28 Novembre 2012)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Forse questo post è già stato fatto ma a questo punto mi sorge la curiosità...chi di voi è stato tradito e chi invece ha tradito? chi entrambi? se volete fare un mini-riassunto (dalle 2 alle 5 righe) della vostra storia mi farà piacere leggervi.
> cià!:sonar:


tradita :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Novembre 2012)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Forse questo post è già stato fatto ma a questo punto mi sorge la curiosità...chi di voi è stato tradito e chi invece ha tradito? chi entrambi? se volete fare un mini-riassunto (dalle 2 alle 5 righe) della vostra storia mi farà piacere leggervi.
> cià!:sonar:



Cambia qualcosa nella conoscenza delle persone non sapere questo particolare?


----------



## Scarlett (28 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cambia qualcosa nella conoscenza delle persone non sapere questo particolare?


Ovviamente! ma non cambia nel giudizio se è questo che volevi sapere, comunque, libera di non rispondere


----------



## lunaiena (28 Novembre 2012)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Ovviamente! ma non cambia nel giudizio se è questo che volevi sapere, comunque, libera di non rispondere


non è una polemica è solo curiosità ...
nel giudizio di che?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2012)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Forse questo post è già stato fatto ma a questo punto mi sorge la curiosità...chi di voi è stato tradito e chi invece ha tradito? chi entrambi? se volete fare un mini-riassunto (dalle 2 alle 5 righe) della vostra storia mi farà piacere leggervi.
> cià!:sonar:


Non sono nulla di tutto ciò.
Ma sono solo.
Un pandemonio incarnato.
La mia storia?
EH una sola?
Hai la più pallida idea di quante sono?
Mille e più mille sono le vite vissute...
Scappa di qui e scappa di là...
Intorta qui e ciula làààààààà...


----------



## Scarlett (28 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non è una polemica è solo curiosità ...
> nel giudizio di che?


Da parte mia nessun giudizio appunto.
Per quanto riguarda la conoscenza..beh cambia ovviamente perchè il nostro vissuto cambia anche la nostra personalità. Ero curiosa, tutto qua.


----------



## Hellseven (28 Novembre 2012)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Forse questo post è già stato fatto ma a questo punto mi sorge la curiosità...chi di voi è stato tradito e chi invece ha tradito? chi entrambi? se volete fare un mini-riassunto (dalle 2 alle 5 righe) della vostra storia mi farà piacere leggervi.
> cià!:sonar:


Ho tradito una volta sola. Anni fa. Mi ha cambiato la vita perché ha portato alla luce un lato di me che non sapevo di avere e di cui ho timore.
 Ma quel che è molto più grave, ha cambiato in peggio quella di mia moglie. Ho fatto del male, non sono predisposto a farne, e lo scrupolo ed il rimorso che mi porto dietro ancora mordono l'anima ogni tanto.
Il mio era stato un tradimento punitivo perché attribuivo a mia moglie la responsabilità di un rapporto che non sentivo vivo e nel quale non mi ritrovavo più. Ovviamente le responsabilità dei matrimoni che non decollano sono sempre al 50% nella realtà ....
L'avere tradito non solo non ha migliorato il rapporto ma mi ha reso anche totalmente succube del senso di colpa e quindi paradossalmente sto peggio di prima ma con due piedi in una scarpa.
Il mio matrimonio continua a non funzionare ma mi sento così colpevole verso la mia donna che non oso parlare di metterlo in discussione.
Parafrasando il titolo di un romanzo di cui s'è molto discusso ultimamente: "un giorno (spero che NDR) tutto questo dolore ti (ci) sarà utile".


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ho tradito una volta sola. Anni fa. Mi ha cambiato la vita perché ha portato alla luce un lato di me che non sapevo di avere e di cui ho timore.
> Ma quel che è molto più grave, ha cambiato in peggio quella di mia moglie. Ho fatto del male, non sono predisposto a farne, e lo scrupolo ed il rimorso che mi porto dietro ancora mordono l'anima ogni tanto.
> Il mio era stato un tradimento punitivo perché attribuivo a mia moglie la responsabilità di un rapporto che non sentivo vivo e nel quale non mi ritrovavo più. Ovviamente le responsabilità dei matrimoni che non decollano sono sempre al 50% nella realtà ....
> L'avere tradito non solo non ha migliorato il rapporto ma mi ha reso anche totalmente succube del senso di colpa e quindi paradossalmente sto peggio di prima ma con due piedi in una scarpa.
> ...


Sono sempre più convinto che gli eccessivamente sensibili dovrebbero buttarli in un fosso da piccoli. Senza offesa.


----------



## Spider (28 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono sempre più convinto che gli eccessivamente sensibili dovrebbero buttarli in un fosso da piccoli. Senza offesa.


grande, grande *Stronzo* che non sei altro.

con il tuo fisico, saresti dovuto nascere a Sparta.
allora si...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Hellseven (29 Novembre 2012)

Ah ah ah, in effetti il mondo si regge sui rapporti di forza e sembrerebbe proprio che sei vuoi sopravvivere al meglio devi essere furbo e cinico. Ma io sono felice di essere annoverato tra i c.d. deboli, sensibili e perdenti. Adoro i loosers e trovo necessario anche passare per la sofferenza. Mi fa sentire vivo e soprattutto umano. E non devi scusarti, la tua vis polemica al vetriolo ti rende quel che sei (non per nulla sei nella mia lista di amici Joey)


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Oscuro*

Ho tradito,non so se son stato mai tradito,sono un pentito,e mi sento tradito da questa società!


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho tradito,non so se son stato mai tradito,*sono un pentito*,e mi sento tradito da questa società!


apa:

buongiorno


----------



## milli (29 Novembre 2012)

*Esimio Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ho tradito,non so se son stato mai tradito,*sono un pentito*,e mi sento tradito da questa società!




E' inserito in un programma di protezione pentiti?


----------



## Kid (29 Novembre 2012)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Forse questo post è già stato fatto ma a questo punto mi sorge la curiosità...chi di voi è stato tradito e chi invece ha tradito? chi entrambi? se volete fare un mini-riassunto (dalle 2 alle 5 righe) della vostra storia mi farà piacere leggervi.
> cià!:sonar:


Ho tradito, mi sono pentito, ho confessato. 

Poi lei mi ha tradito a sua volta e l'ho beccata.

Bella storia vero?


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Milli*

Dolcezza buon giorno!Si,sono merce rara,sono uno stronzo,che ha avuto il coraggio di guardarsi allo specchio e definirsi tale,ho capito quanto male si può fare agli altri con le proprie azioni,scellerate o meno,in buona fede o meno,ho capito il dolore fisico e mentale che si può recare a persone ignare che hanno avuto l'unica colpa di affidarsi a noi!!Guardandomi allo specchio non mi son riconosciuto,volevo essere altro,pensavo di essere altro,avrei potuto raccontarmi le solite stronzate,ma avrei finito per non crederci ,alla lunga...!Per questo son odiato e avversato,chi mi osteggia è quello che ero io...con molto meno coraggio e sensibilità!


----------



## Annuccia (29 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cambia qualcosa nella conoscenza delle persone non sapere questo particolare?


zitta
lo sanno tutti che sei una zoccola...:rotfl:








con affetto......


----------



## Annuccia (29 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho tradito, mi sono pentito, ho confessato.
> 
> Poi lei mi ha tradito a sua volta e l'ho beccata.
> 
> Bella storia vero?



siete pari....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Novembre 2012)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Forse questo post è già stato fatto ma a questo punto mi sorge la curiosità...chi di voi è stato tradito e chi invece ha tradito? chi entrambi? se volete fare un mini-riassunto (dalle 2 alle 5 righe) della vostra storia mi farà piacere leggervi.
> cià!:sonar:


ho tradito molto poco e solo in passato. Non ho nessuna idea se io sia stato seriamente tradito o no e con tutta onestà non mi interessa nemmeno. Non sono un grande fan della fedeltà, preferisco la sincerità ed il rispetto.
Sicuramente so di qualche bacio rubato ma si parla di storielle di gioventù.  

Attualmente sono separato in casa e non a causa di un tradimento ma di una storia finita che è sfociata in un buon rapporto di convivenza a causa/merito della nostra bimba e della impossibilità economica (sua) di separarsi.

.... dopo 2 rapporti in 5 anni con la mia ex compagna ( attuale coinquilina e mamma di mia figlia ) e 3 anni di astinenza forzata ho deciso di rimettermi in gioco. Sono ufficialmente single da poco più di un anno anche se ho frequentato alcune donne. Sposate, single e semplicemente accoppiate. A scarso di equivoci, per i malpensanti, non sono stato io a "traviarle". Si avrei potuto evitare. Non l'ho fatto.

Un mese fa ho/ha chiuso una relazione di 9 mesi con quella che io definisco la mia ex ..... lei era accoppiata ed io l'amante.  Ed è stata pure il mio primo bacio a 14 anni....


----------



## Kid (29 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> siete pari....


'na bella fava!

Vabbè comunque non me ne frega più granchè.


----------



## gas (29 Novembre 2012)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Forse questo post è già stato fatto ma a questo punto mi sorge la curiosità...chi di voi è stato tradito e chi invece ha tradito? chi entrambi? se volete fare un mini-riassunto (dalle 2 alle 5 righe) della vostra storia mi farà piacere leggervi.
> cià!:sonar:


Ho tradito, una storia durata 2 anni. beccato!
Tradito a mia volta e beccata.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> 'na bella fava!
> 
> Vabbè comunque non me ne frega più granchè.



in che senso?


----------



## Annuccia (29 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Ho tradito, una storia durata 2 anni. beccato!
> Tradito a mia volta e beccata.


yea....
pari anche voi....


----------



## gas (29 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> yea....
> pari anche voi....


direi dispari, perchè l'ho beccata 2 volte e con 2 persone diverse :kick:


----------



## Kid (29 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in che senso?


Che le circostanze, le motivazioni e le conclusioni sono state nettamente più pesanti per me. Ma comunque non m ivà di parlarne più, troppo dolore, troppi ricordi inutili.

Ora non mi interessa più perchè ormai ciò che potevo perdere l'ho perso (fiducia nell'amore) e ho smesso di pensarci. Vivo bene anche senza, per ora.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> direi dispari, perchè l'ho beccata 2 volte e con 2 persone diverse :kick:



e beh....
te l'ha fatta pagare con gli interessi.....


e che fai non pareggi?...


mmmmh....no forse è meglio di no....


----------



## Annuccia (29 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Che le circostanze, le motivazioni e le conclusioni sono state nettamente più pesanti per me. Ma comunque non m ivà di parlarne più, troppo dolore, troppi ricordi inutili.
> 
> Ora non mi interessa più perchè ormai ciò che potevo perdere l'ho perso (fiducia nell'amore) *e ho smesso di pensarci. Vivo bene anche senza, per ora.*


*



non si muore.*


----------



## Kid (29 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non si muore.[/B]


Infatti.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Infatti.



perchè...allora sei sotto sequestro emozionale?.........................


----------



## Kid (29 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perchè...allora sei sotto sequestro emozionale?.........................


Perchè non riesco più a provare un qualunque sentimento per nessuno, oltre ai miei figli.

Nulla di nulla. Mi sento vuoto, senza niente da dare.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè non riesco più a provare un qualunque sentimento per nessuno, oltre ai miei figli.
> 
> Nulla di nulla. Mi sento vuoto, senza niente da dare.




dai su..che non è vero...

sentirsi vuoti ,senza nulla da fare..per un pò magari è così...
sapessi quanti vuoti e quante cose non fatte hanno "riempito"le mie giornate...

ma la vita urla dentro poi...

mi dipiace leggerti così....


----------



## Kid (29 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dai su..che non è vero...
> 
> sentirsi vuoti ,senza nulla da fare..per un pò magari è così...
> sapessi quanti vuoti e quante cose non fatte hanno "riempito"le mie giornate...
> ...


Ma non ti preoccupare, ora come ora sto da dio. Mi avessi conosciuto 2 anni fa... ero ai livelli di Daniele quasi. Anzi no, non esageriamo, però stavo messo male.

Solo che mi mancano certe cose dell'amore... ma allo stesso tempo le ripudio.


----------



## Spider (29 Novembre 2012)

io esattamente due anni fa ho scoperto tutto.
tradito.
sembra per il solito mix: mancanza di attenzioni, considerazione... 
diciamo che i cazzi miei me li facevo.
scrissi tempo fa, una lettera all'amante di mia moglie (esattamente inviai una mail).


----------



## Hellseven (29 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> io esattamente due anni fa ho scoperto tutto.
> tradito.
> sembra per il solito mix: mancanza di attenzioni, considerazione...
> *diciamo che i cazzi miei me li facevo.*
> scrissi tempo fa, una lettera all'amante di mia moglie (esattamente invia una mail).


Posso chiederti in che senso? Cioè tradivi anche tu? Oppure semplicemente ti dedicavi alle tue passioni (hobbies) senza coltivare il rapporto matrimoniale? Mi interessa perché il sentirsi trascurati è l'inizio dei guai in un rapporto. Lo fu anche per me ....


----------



## Annuccia (29 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Posso chiederti in che senso? Cioè tradivi anche tu? Oppure semplicemente ti dedicavi alle tue passioni (hobbies) senza coltivare il rapporto matrimoniale? Mi interessa perché il sentirsi trascurati è l'inizio dei guai in un rapporto. Lo fu anche per me ....



un po tutti prima o poi ci sentiamo trascurati...
per mille motivi diversi..ma capita a tutti...
ma non necessariamente deve essere inizio di guai.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma non ti preoccupare, ora come ora sto da dio. Mi avessi conosciuto 2 anni fa... ero ai livelli di Daniele quasi. Anzi no, non esageriamo, però stavo messo male.
> 
> Solo che mi mancano certe cose dell'amore... ma allo stesso tempo le ripudio.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Mi ricordo di te sai...
Mi massacrarano per te...

Solo perchè ti dissi...

Amico di cosa ti lamenti? Siete pari no?

Ricorda sempre questo.
Lei fece l'unica cosa saggia da farsi
Per farti riflettere

Altrimenti ti avrebbe lasciato.

Cosa sarebbe stato peggio per te?:smile:


----------



## ciao (29 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè non riesco più a provare un qualunque sentimento per nessuno, oltre ai miei figli.
> 
> Nulla di nulla. Mi sento vuoto, senza niente da dare.



sì, ma devi pagare il riscatto a te stesso e liberarti.

quando ti ho scritto che sei sotto sequestro delle emozioni (negative che hai vissuto), intendevo e speravo più che altro questo, non certo offrirti una sterile etichetta-scudo.


----------



## Sole (29 Novembre 2012)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Forse questo post è già stato fatto ma a questo punto mi sorge la curiosità...chi di voi è stato tradito e chi invece ha tradito? chi entrambi? se volete fare un mini-riassunto (dalle 2 alle 5 righe) della vostra storia mi farà piacere leggervi.
> cià!:sonar:


Ho scoperto di essere stata tradita da mio marito e ho scoperto anche che aveva dei seri problemi, legati ai suoi tradimenti. Ho deciso di restare al suo fianco rimettendo in discussione me stessa e la nostra coppia. Nel frattempo ho tradito diverse volte, una volta prendendomi una bella cotta, le volte successive per puro gusto di evasione e sperimentazione. Alla fine ho deciso di lasciare mio marito perchè della nostra coppia non era rimasto più nulla.


----------



## Sabina_ (30 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Che le circostanze, le motivazioni e le conclusioni sono state nettamente più pesanti per me. Ma comunque non m ivà di parlarne più, troppo dolore, troppi ricordi inutili.
> 
> Ora non mi interessa più perchè ormai ciò che potevo perdere l'ho perso (fiducia nell'amore) e ho smesso di pensarci. Vivo bene anche senza, per ora.


Questo e' il tuo punto di vista. Bisognerebbe sentire anche quello di tua moglie.


----------



## Sabina_ (30 Novembre 2012)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Da parte mia nessun giudizio appunto.
> Per quanto riguarda la conoscenza..beh cambia ovviamente perchè il nostro vissuto cambia anche la nostra personalità. Ero curiosa, tutto qua.


Non cambia la personalità!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2012)

tradito per i primi 16 anni della mia vita, poi oscillavo fra vendicatore e traditore, per finire osservatore


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Questo e' il tuo punto di vista. Bisognerebbe sentire anche quello di tua moglie.


Se solo avesse avuto voglia di parlare con me circa i nostri tradimenti almeno una volta, forse le cose oggi andrebbero meglio. Ma tutto ciò che ho avuto in risposta alle mie domande sono state bugie su altre bugie.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Se solo avesse avuto voglia di parlare con me circa i nostri tradimenti almeno una volta, forse le cose oggi andrebbero meglio. Ma tutto ciò che ho avuto in risposta alle mie domande sono state bugie su altre bugie.


Ovvio....
Tu non chiedere mai niente alla moglie...
No?
Lei si giustificherà sempre:
E' la moglie!!!!!


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ovvio....
> Tu non chiedere mai niente alla moglie...
> No?
> Lei si giustificherà sempre:
> E' la moglie!!!!!


Non fa una grinza!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non fa una grinza!



Cioè crescono dritte ? :mrgreen::rotfl:

Un'abbraccio Kid. sai che scherzo no?


----------



## Scarlett (10 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho tradito, mi sono pentito, ho confessato.
> 
> Poi lei mi ha tradito a sua volta e l'ho beccata.
> 
> Bella storia vero?


Ahhh, mai confessare!
:volo:


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Dicembre 2012)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Forse questo post è già stato fatto ma a questo punto mi sorge la curiosità...chi di voi è stato tradito e chi invece ha tradito? chi entrambi? se volete fare un mini-riassunto (dalle 2 alle 5 righe) della vostra storia mi farà piacere leggervi.
> cià!:sonar:



tradita


poi ho tradito

e poi carta bianca per entrambi.nel senso che siamo scoppiati come coppia. e ognuno si è vissuto storie proprie a carte scoperte-


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Dicembre 2012)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Ahhh, mai confessare!
> :volo:



dipende da quello che cerchi  e che,non ultimo , si è.


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> tradito per i primi 16 anni della mia vita, poi oscillavo fra vendicatore e traditore, per finire osservatore


fine osservatore.


----------



## Daniele (12 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Che le circostanze, le motivazioni e le conclusioni sono state nettamente più pesanti per me. Ma comunque non m ivà di parlarne più, troppo dolore, troppi ricordi inutili.
> 
> Ora non mi interessa più perchè ormai ciò che potevo perdere l'ho perso (fiducia nell'amore) e ho smesso di pensarci. Vivo bene anche senza, per ora.


Kid, continuo a ripeterti che tu tingi di un colore il tradimento di lei e di un altro il tradimento tuo, mentre il tradimento di lei aveva un motivo, il tuo, ma il tuo che motivo aveva?

Kid, sei bravo e lo sai, sei una persona intelligente e capace, usa questo per uscire da quella aridità che ti sta uccidendo dentro, prova a pensare che in fin dei conti tu l'hai tradita e in parte l'hai costretta a tradirti, forse vedere la cosa da questa prospettiva ti farà amare un poco di più lei che alla fine è stata unb poco più vittima di te in questo giro di giostra, fermo restando che al tizio io avrei sfracellato i maroni a furia di calci, per evitare spiacevoli eventi futuri.


----------



## Daniele (12 Dicembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Se solo avesse avuto voglia di parlare con me circa i nostri tradimenti almeno una volta, forse le cose oggi andrebbero meglio. Ma tutto ciò che ho avuto in risposta alle mie domande sono state bugie su altre bugie.


Caro, tu sei stato onesto nella tua confessione con lei? Oppure hai omesso qualcosa? Le hai omesso che ci hai fatto sesso eccome con la tizia? Le hai detto quando e come?
Pensaci, per me siete sullo stesso piano, però tua moglie agisce come quelli che vogliono dimenticare, forse per dimenticare il suo errore, forse per dimenticare anche il tuo ed andare aventi, suvvia, avete due figli, godeteveli.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

Ho convissuto per anni con una persona che, dopo un po', ha dimostrato di avere serissimi problemi con sé stesso. Mi ha tradito in ogni modo possibile, sotto ogni aspetto, non solo in quello sessuale (che certo non si è assolutamente fatto mancare). Dopo aver fatto il quadro della situazione reale me ne sono andata perdendo anche una parte importante delle mie cose e non solo quelle. Nessun rapporto fra noi. Ora sono single e da tale mi comporto.


----------



## iosonoio (12 Dicembre 2012)

tradito...ingannato...derubato...deluso...e il bello è che mi faccio pure venire i sensi di colpa!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ho convissuto per anni con una persona che, dopo un po', ha dimostrato di avere serissimi problemi con sé stesso. Mi ha tradito in ogni modo possibile, sotto ogni aspetto, non solo in quello sessuale (che certo non si è assolutamente fatto mancare). Dopo aver fatto il quadro della situazione reale me ne sono andata perdendo anche una parte importante delle mie cose e non solo quelle. Nessun rapporto fra noi. Ora sono single e da tale mi comporto.


Ma adori la tua singletudine o cerchi il "compagno"?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> tradito...ingannato...derubato...deluso...e il bello è che mi faccio pure venire i sensi di colpa!


Amico Gas terapia...
Gnocca
Amici 
Sangiovese

Questa è la grande via indicata dal profeta Lothar!

I sensi di colpa no eh?

Ricorda amico mio...la colpa è sempre degli altri...

Coadura mai paura.

E ricordati che quando ti vengono i sensi di colpa, pensa a questo, loro le donne, hanno un'innata capacità di sapersi giustificare che parte dalla Bibbia. " Il serpente mi ha ingannata e io ho mangiato".
NOn dice io stupida che ci sono cascata alle lusinghe del serpente...

Sappilo, per certe donne, per quanto facciamo, non sarà MAI abbastanza o giusto.

Quindi non conviene darci troppo peso.
Mi hai tradito?
Ok.
Putana.

FIne della storia.


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ho convissuto per anni con una persona che, dopo un po', ha dimostrato di avere serissimi problemi con sé stesso. Mi ha tradito in ogni modo possibile, sotto ogni aspetto, non solo in quello sessuale (che certo non si è assolutamente fatto mancare). Dopo aver fatto il quadro della situazione reale me ne sono andata perdendo anche una parte importante delle mie cose e non solo quelle. Nessun rapporto fra noi. Ora sono single e da tale mi comporto.



quoto tutto...


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2012)

*Ma*



Simy ha detto:


> quoto tutto...


Mi chiedo se sia possibile convivere per anni con una persona e non accorgersi di esser traditi in ogni modo!


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi chiedo se sia possibile convivere per anni con una persona e non accorgersi di esser traditi in ogni modo!



si...si può... prima o poi però te ne accorgi...


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2012)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> si...si può... prima o poi però te ne accorgi...


Simy,mi sembra strano quando  è troppo dopo....!


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy,mi sembra strano quando è troppo dopo....!



a volte forse fai finta di non accorgertene... per tanti motivi..


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2012)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> a volte forse fai finta di non accorgertene... per tanti motivi..


Ecco!


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma adori la tua singletudine o cerchi il "compagno"?



In realtà non cerco nulla, se ci sbatto addosso pure pure...

tipo, se sbatto addosso a Jonny Depp ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto tutto...



:kiss:


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :kiss:


diciamo che in quasi tutto sono passata anche io....


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a volte forse fai finta di non accorgertene... per tanti motivi..



Mah, sai, ogni storia è a sé. Lui stava talmente male che era difficile pensare ad altro. Il suo malessere ingoiava qualsiasi cosa, non lasciava tempo e spazio emotivo per niente altro. Dunque, io non h fatto finta di nulla, ho solo usato ogni mia energia per sopravvivere e guadare -per due- lunghissimi infiniti inverni. Mi sono alla fine sentita cretina, questo sì. Ma non ho finto proprio nulla, nemmeno inconsciamente.


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2012)

*Strano*

Una persona con forti malesseri interiori riesce a tradire senza perdere lucidità,sta male , quanto sta male,o gli serve star male?


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Mah, sai, ogni storia è a sé. Lui stava talmente male che era difficile pensare ad altro. Il suo malessere ingoiava qualsiasi cosa, non lasciava tempo e spazio emotivo per niente altro. Dunque, io non h fatto finta di nulla, ho solo usato ogni mia energia per sopravvivere e guadare -per due- lunghissimi infiniti inverni. Mi sono alla fine sentita cretina, questo sì. Ma non ho finto proprio nulla, nemmeno inconsciamente.


non mi riferivo a te... era un discorso generale.
io sono passata da momenti in cui davvero non mi ero accorta di nulla, a momenti in cui ho fatto finta di non vedere...a momenti in cui ci sono state situazioni che davvero hanno ingoiato tutto non facendo pensare a nulla...


----------

